# when do newborns start to "wake up?"



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

For the life of me, I cannot remember.







: Just wanting to know when ds2 will be less of a sleepy newborn and start to wake up a little bit. He was 4 weeks old yesterday.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Mine is still pretty sleepy(6 weeks). But around 4 weeks she became much more alert and settled into a waking/sleeping pattern.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

He has good periods of being alert, but he's still pretty much sleeping and eating for about 18 hours a day or so.







My first child is 4 ys. old, and I wasn't focused on the "normal" stuff with him when he was an infant, because I was so crazed with sleep deprivation from colic.














: So I have no clue when he became more alert. Yes, I'm a bad mommy.








:

ETA: I realize that 4 weeks is also growth spurt time, so he's probably sleeping more due to that right now as well, right?


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

Honestly, I don't think my ds2 really 'woke up' until about 4 months. I WOH part-time, and for me, 0-3 months was a piece of cake. I got tons done because ds2 slept in the sling pretty much all day...he would wake up, nurse, and then go right back to sleep. Somewhere in between 3-4 months I started getting less done, and then 4 months hit and work got significantly trickier!


----------



## cutic (May 19, 2005)

My dd#2 started waking up around 4 months. Dd#1 was never a sleepy newborn.


----------



## Devibhagwati (Dec 19, 2007)

My DS was always really alert but it wasn't until about 4 months that he decided the world outside of my (or DH's) lap was worth paying close attention to.


----------



## Xoe (Oct 28, 2007)

DD2 is about to turn 5 months. She was alert since birth. But I'd say she "woke up" at 4 months. She's looking at everything, smiling a ton, laughing, grabbing at things. She's really starting to be fun right now.

xoe


----------

